
Ask HN: Are there bootcamps for developers to become founders? - byebyetech
There are bootcamps for people to become developers in 3-6 months of time but are there bootcamps that help you become a founder?<p>I feel there is a mental resistance in me (and may be others) to feel ready before they can start a company. There are a lot of skills involved in starting a company. I am looking for something like a Toastmaster but for Startups where you can learn skills and have a group that support you in starting a startup or small business.
======
gary__
I cannot find the program I tried to Google for, but found this along the way,
from a well known source of advice afair ...

[https://amp.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/comments/7taz53/is_amy...](https://amp.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/comments/7taz53/is_amy_hoys_30x500_course_worth_it/)

